# Germany bans Bayer chemicals linked to honeybee devastation



## beepowers (Mar 15, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned the USA could not act fast enough to get Bayer Advanced products off the shelves and out of the country. Any product that kills anything that gets on a plant,shrub or tree for up to one year is just too deadly to be out in the market place luring unsuspecting or ignorant or lazy individuals with perceived insect problems. WJPowers


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

It seems the problem is with treated seed. When the seed is being planted, the grain drills abrade the seed causing a toxic dust that drifts onto the surrounding foliage and nectar/pollen sources. They have pretty well documented the devastaing effect it has had on nearby beehives. It appears that a lot of testing went into proving that the plants emerging from the treated seed did not present a danger to pollenators, but it would seem that they overlooked (or ignored) a pretty important undesirable side effect of they way the seed is planted using grain drills or similar planting equipment.


----------

